# Will any 3.3 engine work????



## MML0805 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys (and gals),

My husband just broke his truck (totally not related to any recent mudding expitditions he assures me...yea right) and they believe it is the engine. We've only had the truck a couple of months so I hate to get a new vehicle plus we really don't have the extra money right now so our only option is to fix this one. It is a 2000 Frontier Crew. It has a 3.3 V6 and is 4 wheel drive.

Will a 3.3 off a Chrysler work on this truck??? Just wondering before we fork out the 1300 for the engine. I have a friend that is parting out an old Chrysler and she said she will sell us the engine (the tranny went out of the chrysler and she got a new car) for 250. That would save us a huge amount of money if it would work....anyone know.

TIA


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Probably not. Mechanical interfaces such as the bell housing, flywheel/flexplate, and motor mount are probably different. A mechanical wizard can probably adapt these things but it's going to add cost. More difficult, is connecting the engine control computer and making it work with a different engine. You'll save money and time to replace the Nissan engine with a Nissan engine.

You really need to troubleshoot the truck. When was the last time the timing belt was replaced? A broken timing belt may not be a cheap repair on the 3.3 if the pistons and valves got "intimate" (the 3.3 is an interference engine) but it may be cheaper than a replacement engine.

Steve


----------



## adforester (Jan 9, 2009)

If you ask me the engine is the only thing worthy in the frontier. I've seen other 2000 nissan frontier crew cabs and they all are complete rust buckets. What pieces of skit! I have one and not only did the header crack in three places but I think i'll have to be replacing the EVAP system, which won't be cheap so I think i'll trade it in. If you do put in a new engine expect lots more problems in the rusted body, EVAP system and headers.
I've sunken lots of money into mine. You may want to fix the problem and go on, but remember its not the best. If you look on consumer reports its certainly not rated that great compared to toyota tacomas.


----------



## moddest (Apr 9, 2009)

No, they're not compatible, like azrocketman said, bellhousing, etc are different. Your best bet would be to try and get one in good nick from a junk yard.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

adforester said:


> If you ask me the engine is the only thing worthy in the frontier. I've seen other 2000 nissan frontier crew cabs and they all are complete rust buckets. What pieces of skit! I have one and not only did the header crack in three places but I think i'll have to be replacing the EVAP system, which won't be cheap so I think i'll trade it in. If you do put in a new engine expect lots more problems in the rusted body, EVAP system and headers.
> I've sunken lots of money into mine. You may want to fix the problem and go on, but remember its not the best. If you look on consumer reports its certainly not rated that great compared to toyota tacomas.




She didnt ask any of that.
Frontiers are great trucks ,and YOU dont know what your talking about.

Yes the Exhaust manifolds do crack but it wont make the truck undrivable.
My dads has 193k on his supercharged frontier and it runs great.
No rust to speak of.

Go get your Tacoma.
If you did your research you would know that MANY Tacomas were bought back due to SERIOUS frame rotting issues.

MML0805, to answer your orignal question, yes the most economical choice is to replace you engine with another Nissan 3.3.
You might be able to get a decent deal at a junk yard.


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

The only difference is with the SC and non SC motors... There are different parts.. So if your NON SC get the non SC replacement motor... And like ABmobile stated, these are great trucks. Mine has NO rust on it and is running perfect at 90k... (cracked manifolds) but runs great..


----------

